# Schools in Playa Del Ingles



## Sutty18 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi 

Does anyone know if there are any schools in Playa Del Ingles or close to that area.

Are there any schools which are recommended, my child is 4 so will be looking to him getting him in school as soon as possible, will be moving there next week.

Thanks
Ian


----------



## andresvendedor (Jun 3, 2012)

I am not sure wether you are looking for a school for expats or a regular spanish school. If you are looking for schools for expats you can google the National Association of British Schools in Spain. 

I'm sorry I can't post the link here, but I am new in this forum so I'm not allowed to post links yet.

Good luck

A


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sutty18 said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know if there are any schools in Playa Del Ingles or close to that area.
> 
> ...


hi - all I've managed to find is this from the Ayuntamiento of Las Palmas - maybe they can help Educación

there's a link to the NABSS for British schools site in the 'Forms, education etc etc.... ' sticky thread above


----------



## Sutty18 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks very much, i will have a look.

Appreciate you taking the time out to look.

Regards
Ian


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The town hall that covers that area is San Bartolome de Tirajana,

There is a link here that might be of help,

Educación


----------



## Sutty18 (Oct 2, 2008)

thank you again.


----------

